# Σουβλάκια. . .Souvlakia (Greek Shish Kebab)



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2022)

Over the years I have periodically been asked questions about the preparation of souvlakia.    So--since I was having them for dinner this evening--I decided to post the process.

First, a little history:  In Greek culture, the practice of cooking food on spits or skewers dates back to the Bronze Age.  Souvlakia were a popular delicacy in Santorini back in 2000 BC.   Excavations of the area have unearthed stone cooking supports that had indentations that were likely used for holding skewers and lines of holes in the base that allowed the coals to be supplied with air.  Fortunately today we have the luxury of charcoal grills.

Traditionally souvlakia are prepared with lamb, but lamb is so expensive these days that I opted to make mine with pork and chicken instead.  (Souvlakia can be made with lamb, beef, pork, chicken, or even wild game.)

*Ingredients:*


*2 lbs of lamb (or meat of your choice) cut into chunks*
_*1/3 C  olive oil*_
_*2 cloves garlic, crushed*_
_*juice of one lemon*_
_*1 Tbsp red wine vinegar*_
_*2 red onions, roughly chopped*_
_*1 tsp  dried Greek oregano*_
_*1 tsp dried thyme*_
*salt and pepper to taste*
*pita bread*
*feta chese*
*tzatziki sauce*
*Prepare the marinade for the kebabs in a large bowl.  Add the olive oil, garlic, lemon juice, herbs, and season with the salt and pepper.
Combine the marinade with the meat chunks, cover the bowls with plastic wrap , and let the meat chunks marinate over night.*








*Lift the chunks of meat from the marinade and thread the pieces onto the skewers.  (If you are using wooden skewers soak them in water for 20 minutes to prevent them from burning because these usually get hellishly hot!)







Grill the kebabs making sure to turn them every five minutes or so.  Since I was using pork and chicken, I cooked the kebabs until the internal temperatures were 165˚ for the chicken and 150˚ for the pork.
Looking good!  
You can also use the hot coals to toast the pita bread until nicely colored on both sides. 







Place the meat chunks onto the warmed pita bread.   Cover the meat with shredded lettuce, onions, tomato chunks, feta cheese, and tzatziki sauce.
(Store bought tzatziki sauce works fine, but if anyone needs the recipe for a homemade version, I will be happy to send it to you.)







Fold the pita bread like a taco and have at it!







I hope you enjoyed my presentation as much as I enjoyed my souvlakia!

Thanks for viewing,

John*


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 9, 2022)

Unlikely, they look better then awesome.  I am inspired, wow.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Unlikely, they look better then awesome.  I am inspired, wow.


LOL!  Really not as difficult as you think.  If you have any questions please feel free to ask,

John


----------



## clifish (Mar 9, 2022)

Thanks John for another Greek meal to make,  big like and bookmark!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

Holy Mother and Moses! That is incredible! Book marked and on the list for sure! What a great thread and beautiful pics! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> Thanks John for another Greek meal to make,  big like and bookmark!





bauchjw said:


> Holy Mother and Moses! That is incredible! Book marked and on the list for sure! What a great thread and beautiful pics! Thank you for sharing!




Thanks guys. . .Always happy to share.

Enjoy,

John


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 9, 2022)

Looks great! One of my favorites for an easy meal (prepped a day or two before)and great for leftovers. I’d love the  tzatkiki recipe, I have a  decent one but it could be better


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> Looks great! One of my favorites for an easy meal (prepped a day or two before)and great for leftovers. I’d love the  tzatkiki recipe, I have a  decent one but it could be better


Here you go,

Tzatziki Sauce

1 cucumber
2 cloves of garlic, minced
1/4 C extra virgin olive oil
18 oz of strained yogurt
2 Tbsps red wine vinegar
a pinch of salt
a pinch of dried dill*

Pour in a blender the olive oil and minced garlic.  Blend until combined.
Remove the skin and the seeds of the cucumber and grate it into a large bowl.
Season with salt and pepper and leave aside for 10 minutes.
Wrap the grated cucumber in a towel and squeeze in order to get rid of the excess water.
In a bowl, add the cucumber, the blended garlic and oil, the yogurt, the red wine, salt , and blend until the ingredients are combined.
Store the tzatziki sauce in the refrigerator and always serve cold.
*  Dried dill can sometimes overpower a recipe if not added gradually.  Taste to your liking as you go to avoid overpowering the tzatziki sauce.

Enjoy,

John


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 9, 2022)

Beautiful John! As you know I love Greek good. Crazy enough I just told my wife over the weekend I was craving souvlaki. Now I’m REALLY craving it!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Beautiful John! As you know I love Greek good. Crazy enough I just told my wife over the weekend I was craving souvlaki. Now I’m REALLY craving it!


I surely do know that you like Greek food. . .I have admired some of your posts.

Thanks for the Like my friend,

John


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 9, 2022)

John, this looks fantastic! Thanks for sharing this... I really appreciate the extra effort to include a little history along with the recipe.. I enjoy that as much I I do the food.. Gives us all a since of appreciation for all the food diversity we have in America.. I just love that!
If you were to use lamb for this what cut would you use?? I have a leg of lamb in the freezer I need to use and also a rolled loin.. But our local meijer usually has shoulder.. 
Im putting this on my list for a posible Easter menus.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 9, 2022)

Top notch John. 
Top notch cooking, photos and thread.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> John, this looks fantastic! Thanks for sharing this... I really appreciate the extra effort to include a little history along with the recipe.. I enjoy that as much I I do the food.. Gives us all a since of appreciation for all the food diversity we have in America.. I just love that!
> If you were to use lamb for this what cut would you use?? I have a leg of lamb in the freezer I need to use and also a rolled loin.. But our local meijer usually has shoulder..
> Im putting this on my list for a posible Easter menus.


Travis,

Thanks for the kind words and the Like.

Lamb leg or shoulder are usually recommended, but any cut of lamb would work as well. 

Enjoy,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Top notch John.
> Top notch cooking, photos and thread.


Thanks Moto,

Appreciate the kind words and the Like,

John


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 9, 2022)

Looks absolutely delicious! Awesome!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 9, 2022)

Yup, that’s fine dining right there. Looks so delicious. I like Greek on these lines. The gyros too. Nice work for sure.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 9, 2022)

If you are what you eat (or dream of eating) then I’m going to be Greek real soon. I keep bookmarking everything you do 

 BandCollector
 . This just looks incredible.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> If you are what you eat (or dream of eating) then I’m going to be Greek real soon. I keep bookmarking everything you do
> 
> BandCollector
> . This just looks incredible.


LOL!

I will gladly christen you as an honorary Greek. . .Anyone who shows this much interest in Greek food deserves the honor!

Thanks for the kind words.

John


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 10, 2022)

Looks wonderful John, Great job on the souvlaki, 
Beautiful final shot

We always use pork or chicken. I like to give them a squirt 
of lemon or lime juice on the last turn on the grill just before the wrapping 

David


----------



## Oceantoad (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm pretty new to this forum and I have to admit,  That is one of the best, if not, THEE BEST history, presentation and pictures of someone's craft on here that I have come across.  This is above and beyond mopping some sauce on a slab of meat and tossing it on a grill like I do.  Your presentation and explanation of the food is truly a professional skill and art form.  Well done!!  P.S.  Thanks for tossing in that Tzatziki Sauce recipe.  Looking forward to making this whole thing.


----------



## Nate52 (Mar 10, 2022)

That looks amazing!

I've been trying to decide what to make to go with your soup this weekend. I guess that answers that question.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 10, 2022)

Man I wish that last pic was a POV of it going into my mouth! Thats some good looking stuff right there!
Jim


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

WOW!  I awoke this morning to all these Likes!

Thank You:  

 DRKsmoking


 Fueling Around


 Sven Svensson


 SmokinEdge


 pushok2018


 zwiller


 motocrash

N
 Nefarious


 Sowsage


 jcam222


 bauchjw
 and 

 clifish


Thanks guys, appreciate your kind words as well. . .I hope I didn't leave anyone out!

John


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 10, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Holy Mother and Moses!



That is exactly what I was thinking!! John, this is one truly spectacular meal....every last detail of it. We love a good gyro but this is a whole 'nother level right here.We have a couple neighbors who happen to be good friends as well as being Greek. I have every intention of cooking this for them, maybe even tomorrow. I cannot begin to tell you how impressed I am with the whole process and history that you detailed here. I only have one question though: why is this not on the carousel?

Awed and truly inspired,
Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 10, 2022)

Fantastic John ! Great work and info . I'm looking for something to change things up a bit . This is it .


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking!! John, this is one truly spectacular meal....every last detail of it. We love a good gyro but this is a whole 'nother level right here.We have a couple neighbors who happen to be good friends as well as being Greek. I have every intention of cooking this for them, maybe even tomorrow. I cannot begin to tell you how impressed I am with the whole process and history that you detailed here. I only have one question though: why is this not on the carousel?
> 
> Awed and truly inspired,
> Robert



Thank you Robert,

I really enjoy sharing good food with friends and family. . .And this one always hits it out of the park.  Very nice of you to treat your Greek neighbors.  I'm sure they will give you a hug and a kiss on each cheek in appreciation.

As far as why this post isn't on the carousel?  Well , I guess you will have to ask 

 TulsaJeff
 .  I have read on other posts that he makes all the rules.
 Or,  perhaps,  I may have of offended one of the administrators in another life. . .LOL!

Also, thanks for the Like my friend.  If you need any help with your menu tomorrow please do not hesitate to ask.

Take care,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Fantastic John ! Great work and info . I'm looking for something to change things up a bit . This is it .




 chopsaw


If you play your cards right it may not change things up but just may rock your world. . . LOL!

If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

Thanks for the kind words and Enjoy!

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> That looks amazing!
> 
> I've been trying to decide what to make to go with your soup this weekend. I guess that answers that question.



I hope you enjoy both. . .If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

John



JLeonard said:


> Man I wish that last pic was a POV of it going into my mouth! Thats some good looking stuff right there!
> Jim



Thanks Jim,

Too bad you can't taste the pictures. . .Make some and you will understand how delicious they are.

Take care my friend,

John


----------



## BigW. (Mar 10, 2022)

I certainly have enjoyed your latest Greek cooks.  Thanks,


----------



## justplainbob (Mar 10, 2022)

that pita doesnt look store bought


----------



## zwiller (Mar 10, 2022)

WOAH.  THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS THREAD JOHN.  Totally agree with the others, the info and photos are stellar.  Hope you a get a ride because the photos are professional level and might be the best I ever saw posted here.  Killer job!

I will be studying big time so expect questions LOL.  We make variations of kabobs probably once a week all spring and summer.  Slightly different culture spin on it each time, like shawarma.  One of the coolest things we tried was wife's idea of using hummus in place of tzatziki.  (man greek spelling is hard for me to remember!!!)  That said, greek style is my fave but never could nail it.  The info you shared is beyond what I gleaned over the years and looking forward to running some!  I know you mentioned warming the pita but for the others we find it essential to coat with olive oil and grill it a bit.  Sometimes we just make grilled pita to dip into something. 



 justplainbob
 already beat me to my first question!  That pita looks INSANELY good.


----------



## clifish (Mar 10, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> That looks amazing!
> 
> I've been trying to decide what to make to go with your soup this weekend. I guess that answers that question.


I think I am going to start with John's soup and follow up with this for a spectacular Greek dinner.  Probably next weekend with friends and my parents when we are in PA.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 10, 2022)

Awesome John! And the pictures are magazine quality. I do almost the exact same thing. But use pork instead. Lamb is $$$ here.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 10, 2022)

Wow! That dish and presentation is absolutely fantastic John! I think it deserves a ride on the carousel.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2022)

That looks Mighty Tasty, John!!!
Nice Job!
Like.
Hmmm, do they serve that in the cafeteria of the "2021 Pennsylvania State Champion Football Team, of Mt Lebanon"?

Bear


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 10, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Here you go,
> 
> Tzatziki Sauce
> 
> ...


Thank you! I’ll give it a try when it gets just a little nicer out


----------



## xray (Mar 10, 2022)

Wow! Bookmarked and another thing to make. I’ll be doing this regularly once it gets nicer out.

The wife and I do all kinds of skewers on the grill. Your souvlakia will do great to add a little variety for us.


----------



## smokin vegas (Mar 10, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Over the years I have periodically been asked questions about the preparation of souvlakia.    So--since I was having them for dinner this evening--I decided to post the process.
> 
> First, a little history:  In Greek culture, the practice of cooking food on spits or skewers dates back to the Bronze Age.  Souvlakia were a popular delicacy in Santorini back in 2000 BC.   Excavations of the area have unearthed stone cooking supports that had indentations that were likely used for holding skewers and lines of holes in the base that allowed the coals to be supplied with air.  Fortunately today we have the luxury of charcoal grills.
> 
> ...


The recipe and photos look amazing!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

WOW!

Just got back from working at my son's house and looky here. . .More Likes!

Thank you:  

 smokeymose


 xray


 WaterRat


 Bearcarver


 Colin1230


 Steve H
 and 
B
 BigW.


Thanks again guys I really appreciate the Likes,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

BigW. said:


> I certainly have enjoyed your latest Greek cooks.  Thanks,



Thanks 
B
 BigW.
 ,

I really enjoyed bringing them to you all.

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

justplainbob said:


> that pita doesnt look store bought





 justplainbob


Yep,  store bought.  We have a local Lebanese deli/grocery store here that makes and supplies pita bread for the entire Pittsburgh area.  I used to make my own but theirs are fantastic and not expensive.  Lets me concentrate on the fillings instead of the pita.

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

zwiller said:


> WOAH.  THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS THREAD JOHN.  Totally agree with the others, the info and photos are stellar.  Hope you a get a ride because the photos are professional level and might be the best I ever saw posted here.  Killer job
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I put a lot of effort into my last couple posts and enjoyed sharing them.  If a ride happens then it will be icing on the cake.

Check out thread #41

Thanks again,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

clifish said:


> I think I am going to start with John's soup and follow up with this for a spectacular Greek dinner.  Probably next weekend with friends and my parents when we are in PA.



I hope they enjoy them as much as mu family does. . .Thanks'



Steve H said:


> Awesome John! And the pictures are magazine quality. I do almost the exact same thing. But use pork instead. Lamb is $$$ here.



Lamb cost a fortune here as well. . .Thanks Steve,  I always enjoy your posts as well.

John



Colin1230 said:


> Wow! That dish and presentation is absolutely fantastic John! I think it deserves a ride on the carousel.


Thanks,  If the ride happens it will just be icing on the cake.  I just like sharing great recipies.

John



Bearcarver said:


> That looks Mighty Tasty, John!!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> Hmmm, do they serve that in the cafeteria of the "2021 Pennsylvania State Champion Football Team, of Mt Lebanon"?
> ...


Thanks Bear.  Thanks for the Like. . .No,  those knuckleheads probably get Mac & Cheese.

John



WaterRat said:


> Thank you! I’ll give it a try when it gets just a little nicer out


Great,  I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.

John



xray said:


> Wow! Bookmarked and another thing to make. I’ll be doing this regularly once it gets nicer out.
> 
> The wife and I do all kinds of skewers on the grill. Your souvlakia will do great to add a little variety for us.


Variety is the spice of life. . .I hope you enjoy them,

John



smokin vegas said:


> The recipe and photos look amazing!



Thanks,  I put a lot of effort into them.

John


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 10, 2022)

Well John, you went and done done it buddy. I mentioned earlier in this thread that I was gonna make this for a friend who is Greek. Just found out that his birthday is in a couple weeks so I'm gonna do a full blown Greek meal for him. It will feature the soup you posted recently, this for the main course, and a nice Greek salad. I'm also gonna fabricate a really nice cart for him to keep a grill on that I built and he bought from me. His wife and I are conspiring but the main parts of the meal will be fro posts you have made. Thank you sir for your contributions!!

Robert


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Well John, you went and done done it buddy. I mentioned earlier in this thread that I was gonna make this for a friend who is Greek. Just found out that his birthday is in a couple weeks so I'm gonna do a full blown Greek meal for him. It will feature the soup you posted recently, this for the main course, and a nice Greek salad. I'm also gonna fabricate a really nice cart for him to keep a grill on that I built and he bought from me. His wife and I are conspiring but the main parts of the meal will be fro posts you have made. Thank you sir for your contributions!!
> 
> Robert


Wow Robert,

I am honored that you are using my posts for your inspiration.  I'm speechless!

If you need any help please feel free to ask my friend,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yup, that’s fine dining right there. Looks so delicious. I like Greek on these lines. The gyros too. Nice work for sure.


Thanks 

 SmokinEdge
. . .I have a process with gyros as well.  Actually,  I am on the Gyro Team of my church when we have our annual Greek Food Festival every August.  Lots of work but a lot of fun!
Thanks for the kind words my friend,
John




DRKsmoking said:


> Looks wonderful John, Great job on the souvlaki,
> Beautiful final shot
> 
> We always use pork or chicken. I like to give them a squirt
> ...


I always give a squirt of lemon juice before I plate them.  I didn't know if our members were as fond of lemon juice as I was so I didn't mention it in the post.

Thanks for the kind words,

john



Oceantoad said:


> I'm pretty new to this forum and I have to admit,  That is one of the best, if not, THEE BEST history, presentation and pictures of someone's craft on here that I have come across.  This is above and beyond mopping some sauce on a slab of meat and tossing it on a grill like I do.  Your presentation and explanation of the food is truly a professional skill and art form.  Well done!!  P.S.  Thanks for tossing in that Tzatziki Sauce recipe.  Looking forward to making this whole thing.



I was a teacher for 35 years so the history excerpt just came second nature.  I am hardly a professional when it comes to smoking meats or food presentation.  I was just presenting what my mom and Ya Ya Marmorou taught me.  The Tzatziki Sauce is just a basic recipe,but pretty tasty.  I hope you enjoy your version as much as I enjoy mine.  If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

Thanks for the kind words,

John


----------



## normanaj (Mar 10, 2022)

That's awesome!

Armenians pretty much make the same but for the most part with lamb.My great aunt made killer souvlaki.

Great thread.Brings up some good memories when everyone would show up at our house and cook everything on a charcoal grill and the old stove.And afterwards all the adults would drink that dark nasty triple brewed coffee out of demitasse cups.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 10, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> I have a process with gyros as well. Actually, I am on the Gyro Team of my church when we have our annual Greek Food





BandCollector said:


> I always give a squirt of lemon juice before I plate them. I didn't know if our members were as fond of lemon juice as I was so I didn't mention it in the post.



  I love the lemon /lime as the last liquid before the wrap. 
Here is what I posted back in Oct on the history of Donairs  ( Gyros ) in the 70's here in Halifax we made thousands of the donairs and Souvlakia was a close second place. There was /and is a big festavel every Aug. here also. peter in the story was a big part of it back than.






__





						Donairs is what we call them, Yero, or Gyro by other areas ( plus Dessert )
					

Donairs is what we call them, Yero, or Gyro are other names depending on where you live. And in most parts of Canada people want the East Coast style of Donair. Which this is.  I worked for a great Chef, Peter. who was Greek and the Donair is a Mediterranean style food, that is cooked  on a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




David


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

normanaj said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Armenians pretty much make the same but for the most part with lamb.My great aunt made killer souvlaki.
> 
> Great thread.Brings up some good memories when everyone would show up at our house and cook everything on a charcoal grill and the old stove.And afterwards all the adults would drink that dark nasty triple brewed coffee out of demitasse cups.




 normanaj


My Man!

The same shenanigans always take place when Greeks get together.  Ouzo, Great Food, Greek coffee (which I love) in the demitasse cups and telling lies!  Love those times and wonderful people!

Thanks for the memories,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> I love the lemon /lime as the last liquid before the wrap.
> Here is what I posted back in Oct on the history of Donairs  ( Gyros ) in the 70's here in Halifax we made thousands of the donairs and Souvlakia was a close second place. There was /and is a big festavel every Aug. here also. peter in the story was a big part of it back than.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! There was some great looking food. . .The work load reminds me of our Greek Food Festival!

Thanks for sharing,

John


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 10, 2022)

Thanks for the recipes.
I like a touch of dill weed in my tzatziki.  I'm going to try making it with Armenian cucumber this summer.



BandCollector said:


> Yep,  store bought.  We have a Lebanese deli/grocery store that makes and supplies pita bread for the entire Pittsburgh area.  I use to make my own but their's are fantastic and not expensive.  Lets me concentrate on the fillings instead of the pita.
> ...


Even though you purchase pita bread, what you get is not what I would consider "store bought"


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Thanks for the recipes.
> I like a touch of dill weed in my tzatziki.  I'm going to try making it with Armenian cucumber this summer.
> 
> 
> Even though you purchase pita bread, what you get is not what I would consider "store bought"


You are quite welcome. . .I hope you enjoy them,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 11, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Even though you purchase pita bread, what you get is not what I would consider "store bought"



I think last year there was a member I believe of Middle Eastern decent who posted a really great thread on how to make pita bread.   I have been looking for it but am not having much success.
There were several steps but each step was very easy and the final product looked great!

I'll keep searching,

John


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2022)

Wow John!  Freakin awesome.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 11, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow John!  Freakin awesome.


Thanks Brian,

That yellow banner under your avatar isn't anything to sneeze at either.

Thanks for the kind words,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 11, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Thanks for the recipes.
> I like a touch of dill weed in my tzatziki.  I'm going to try making it with Armenian cucumber this summer.



I personally use dill in my tzatziki as well,  but did not include it in the recipe because dill can be overpowering if not used sparingly.  "A pinch" can mean different things to different people.

But anyway,  a pinch of dried dill can be added to the recipe.  Thanks for the reminder.

I edited the recipe. . .Enjoy,

Tzatziki Sauce


1 cucumber
2 cloves of garlic, minced
1/4 C extra virgin olive oil
18 oz of strained yogurt
2 Tbsps red wine vinegar
a pinch of salt
a pinch of dried dill*

Pour in a blender the olive oil and minced garlic.  Blend until combined.
Remove the skin and the seeds of the cucumber and grate it into a large bowl.
Season with salt and pepper and leave aside for 10 minutes.
Wrap the grated cucumber in a towel and squeeze in order to get rid of the excess water.
In a bowl, add the cucumber, the blended garlic and oil, the yogurt, the red wine, salt , and blend until the ingredients are combined.
Store the tzatziki sauce in the refrigerator and always serve cold.
*  Dried dill can sometimes overpower a recipe if not added gradually.  Taste to your liking as you go to avoid overpowering the tzatziki sauce.


John


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 11, 2022)

Looks so good!


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 11, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> I think last year there was a member I believe of Middle Eastern decent who posted a really great thread on how to make pita bread.   I have been looking for it but am not having much success.
> There were several steps but each step was very easy and the final product looked great!
> 
> I'll keep searching,
> ...


I think this is the thread.




__





						Pita bread with pocket - ready to stuff with whatever you wish
					

Hey guys!  Pita bread ... I've seen at least 20 different versions just across the middle east, and I am not talking about the naan, chapati, armenian lavash and another quadrizillion versions of a flatbread.... However, growing up in Israel, pita in my view is only that thick flatbread with...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 11, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> I think this is the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep,  That's it!

Thank you,

John


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 11, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> The Tzatziki Sauce is just a basic recipe,but pretty tasty.



A few years ago I posted gyros that I'd made and mentioned the tzatziki sauce. A forum friend "challenged" me to develop a "Texziki" sauce so I did. It was actually simple. Just sub jalapenos for the cucumbers. May sound odd but it was actually very good.



BandCollector said:


> I personally use dill in my tzatziki as well



As do I. To me it just wouldn't be the same without the dill.

Robert


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 11, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> A few years ago I posted gyros that I'd made and mentioned the tzatziki sauce. A forum friend "challenged" me to develop a "Texziki" sauce so I did. It was actually simple. Just sub jalapenos for the cucumbers. May sound odd but it was actually very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep,  dill definitely adds another dimension to the sauce.  I'm glad I updated the recipe.

John


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm already thinking ahead to making it with Armenian cucumbers.  The skin is very soft and isn't removed for fresh eating.
Armenian cucumber is commonly called snake melon, but even lower in "burp factor" than burpless cucumber



tx smoker said:


> A few years ago I posted gyros that I'd made and mentioned the tzatziki sauce. A forum friend "challenged" me to develop a "Texziki" sauce so I did. It was actually simple. Just sub jalapenos for the cucumbers. May sound odd but it was actually very good.
> ...


Another taste level.  Do you skin the jalapenos before grating? I'm thinking cilantro would make a better garnish than dill with jalapeno


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 12, 2022)

John, this thread is beyond phenomenal my friend!  Wow!  That is mouthwatering….  Thank you so much for the recipes…. This will be done sooner than later!  Appreciate so much ya posting this!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> John, this thread is beyond phenomenal my friend!  Wow!  That is mouthwatering….  Thank you so much for the recipes…. This will be done sooner than later!  Appreciate so much ya posting this!




 WaterinHoleBrew


You are welcome and it has been my pleasure.

I hope you enjoy it,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2022)

Woke up this morning and found myself on the carousel!

A huge THANK YOU to 

 pc farmer
 and Brian our IT guy .  Thanks again guys.

Also thanks for the likes 

 WaterinHoleBrew


 PulledPorkSandwich


 normanaj


 tx smoker
 .

I received a lot of Likes from a lot of grateful people on this post.  Thank you again . . .I hope all of you enjoy it when you finally get around to trying it as much as I do.

I love this place. . .the great unselfish members, and the administrators who make it possible. . .Again, Thank You,

John


----------



## 73saint (Mar 12, 2022)

Looks amazing I can almost taste it from here!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 12, 2022)

Very well done!  Gonna need to put that on the list of cooks to do.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 12, 2022)

Well John, I ran the menu for my friend's dinner by his wife yesterday and got a double thumbs-up. Looks like I may be on the right track. Now I need to find somr sort of easy Greek dessert.



Fueling Around said:


> Do you skin the jalapenos before grating?



Nope. Just take out the seeds and stems.



Fueling Around said:


> I'm thinking cilantro would make a better garnish than dill with jalapeno



You are correct. This is how I made it but was in a hurry and neglected to mention that aspect. Thank you for bringing it up and covering my oversight.

Robert


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Woke up this morning and found myself on the carousel!
> 
> A huge THANK YOU to
> 
> ...


You deserve it,  I got my first ride on it this week...great to be acknowledged by all the fantastic people on this forum.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Looks great John both the tread and dish.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 12, 2022)

That looks mouth watering! And like the others have said...Thank you for the great write up and pictures! Makes me glad I have a charcoal kettle and don't have to use one made of stone! 
Congrats on the carousel ride...you deserved it! 
I think I should become a taste tester at your church! What's this Greek coffee you mentioned?

Ryan


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks great John both the tread and dish.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you for the kind words Chris and the Like.  I admire your cooks as well,

Johnl




Brokenhandle said:


> Congrats on the carousel ride...you deserved it!
> I think I should become a taste tester at your church! What's this Greek coffee you mentioned?
> 
> Ryan



Thank you Ryan,

I have been tasting Greek food all my life but some of it made for our Food Festival are recipes brought from Greece by all the Ya Ya's ,  So I'm always poking around in the church's kitchen when the foods are being prepared.  Sometimes months in advance.

I think you would make a great taste tester!

As far as the Greek coffee is concerned, this sight describes it fairly close.  If you have any questions please feel free to ask,









						What Makes Greek Coffee Unique?
					

Greek coffee is a strong, rich, and foamy brew that is served in different degrees of sweetness and styles. Learn how to serve Greek coffee here.




					www.thespruceeats.com
				




John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 12, 2022)

tx smoker


Greek deserts like most dishes are never short and easy to make.

The easiest deserts and most refreshing are melons (watermelon, honeydew, Cantaloupe) with a good greek bread and Feta Cheese.

I searched and found this. . .Maybe it can help:  https://recipefairy.com/greek-desserts/

Another option. . .Check out thread #72

I hope this helps,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> Looks great! One of my favorites for an easy meal (prepped a day or two before)and great for leftovers. I’d love the  tzatkiki recipe, I have a  decent one but it could be better




 WaterRat


You mentioned that you have a decent tzatkiki recipe.  I would be interested in seeing it if you wouldn't mind.  Would like to see how ours compare.

Thanks,

John


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 13, 2022)

I would love to get my hands on this meal.  It looks fantastic!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 14, 2022)

uncle eddie said:


> I would love to get my hands on this meal.  It looks fantastic!


Not that difficult to do Eddie.  If yuo have any questions please feel free to ask.  The rewards are worth the effort,

John


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm going to be home, soon, from the winter log haul.  This is the recipe I'll be trying out then.  The food looks and sounds fantastic.
John, thanks for sharing this incredible meal.
Gary


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 19, 2022)

Well John ( 

 BandCollector
 ) I made this yesterday and it was amazing!! Don't know whether to hijack your thread or start a new one. Seriously my friend, this was THE BEST effort I've ever done with pork. Totally off the charts.

Robert


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 19, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> I'm going to be home, soon, from the winter log haul.  This is the recipe I'll be trying out then.  The food looks and sounds fantastic.
> John, thanks for sharing this incredible meal.
> Gary


Thank You Gary,

And you are welcome.  I am always happy to share dishes that make people happy.  

I have always admired your posts as well.  If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 19, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Well John (
> 
> BandCollector
> ) I made this yesterday and it was amazing!! Don't know whether to hijack your thread or start a new one. Seriously my friend, this was THE BEST effort I've ever done with pork. Totally off the charts.
> ...


You are most welcome Robert and I am thrilled it all came together for you.

It makes my heart feel good when others can enjoy wonderful dishes.

Yippy!

John


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 19, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> I'm going to be home, soon, from the winter log haul. This is the recipe I'll be trying out then.



Gary, trust me on this: make it!! You will not be disappointed. It's a true Greek flavor bomb.

Robert


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 20, 2022)

Great cook!  I wish I was there!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 20, 2022)

dj mishima said:


> Great cook!  I wish I was there!


Join the crowd,

John


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 21, 2022)

Oh My Gosh Does That All Look Delicious!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 21, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Oh My Gosh Does That All Look Delicious!


Thanks Chili. . .I have always admired your posts for quite some time as well.

Appreciate your kind words,

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2022)

Thanks for posting the recipe!
Will make it soon!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 21, 2022)

Missed this first time around. Looks absolutely delicious. Nicely done !


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Apr 18, 2022)

Looks fantastic. Now i want to go back to Greece. Opa!


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 18, 2022)

will work 4 bbq said:


> Looks fantastic. Now i want to go back to Greece. Opa!




I had a suspicion you were Greek from your Easter Lamb on the spit Greek style post.
Beautiful dishes and lovely presentation.
My parents came from Greece and I am 1st generation.  Learned a lot from my mom who was a fantastic cook.

Yassou!

John


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Apr 18, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> I had a suspicion you were Greek from your Easter Lamb on the spit Greek style post.
> Beautiful dishes and lovely presentation.
> My parents came from Greece and I am 1st generation.  Learned a lot from my mom who was a fantastic cook.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Im not Greek but my wife is. i'm a lucky guy both her and her mom are fantastic cooks.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 22, 2022)

I made this yesterday and wasn't happy with the results...

I was ECSTATIC LOL!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 22, 2022)

zwiller said:


> I made this yesterday and wasn't happy with the results...
> 
> I was ECSTATIC LOL!
> 
> ...


I would be ecstatic as well!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 22, 2022)

zwiller said:


> I made this yesterday and wasn't happy with the results...
> 
> I was ECSTATIC LOL!
> 
> ...


I’d have hit that hard!!


----------



## tbern (Aug 22, 2022)

Looks very good to me!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 23, 2022)

Glad this thread came back up.  I have some lamb that needs to be cooked and now I know what to do with it.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 23, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Glad this thread came back up.  I have some lamb that needs to be cooked and now I know what to do with it.


Just realized that some might not be able to tell but the above was chicken breast.  LOVE gyros but never had straight lamb, but this was so good I think I owe it to myself to try it.  Curious if the family will try it or not.  If the lamb had that elusive gyro flavor I will lose my mind.


----------

